# What to do with Whey



## flukx (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Made Fromage Blanc today (yummy!) and of course, have about a liter of whey. Dont really want to throw it awhey (sorry...). I have seen a few mentions on the forums of using it as a stock, in bread or pizza dough, cooking rice, etc. 

Any suggestions or recipes? What type of flavor does it impart in the food? Is it healthy? Is it even worth it other than the satisfaction of not dumping it?

Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 14, 2009)

Whey contains milk proteins, so it's healthy from that standpoint. Tropical Smoothie has drinks that contain whey. Here's a research publication with lots of ideas for using it in different kinds of foods: Uses of Whey in the Farmstead Setting

I haven't used it myself, so I don't know what it tastes like, but I'd think it has a pretty mild flavor that would just add protein and liquid to whatever you make with it. HTH.


----------



## flukx (Feb 18, 2009)

I made pizza dough with it, turned out nice! A little bit richer.

Also used leftover pizza dough to make a baguette. Since the whey was a bit milky, the baguette is somewhat "fluffier" than usual. Also not too bad.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 18, 2009)

flukx said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Made Fromage Blanc today (yummy!) and of course, have about a liter of whey. Dont really want to throw it awhey (sorry...). I have seen a few mentions on the forums of using it as a stock, in bread or pizza dough, cooking rice, etc.
> 
> ...


 
Make Ricotta!  It is generally made with the whey left over from making Mozzarella, but I'm sure it would work just as well with what you have there.


----------

